# Pope Exonerates Jews



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2011)

Geez thanks Mr. Pope.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41866654/ns/world_news-europe

Doesn't this mean that Christ's death is invalid, since the Jews Carried the Oracles of God and the Sacrifice for atonement ?should anybody else sacrificed the messiah then death is not valid.


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Geez thanks Mr. Pope.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41866654/ns/world_news-europe




Well it's never officially been done, even though there is no bad blood between us... Afterall, according to Christian dogma you guys killed our main dude...


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2011)

Where would you be if he had not been killed ?


----------



## Jranger (Mar 2, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Where would you be if he had not been killed ?



Jewish...


----------



## centerpin fan (Mar 2, 2011)

Sorry -- couldn't resist.


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 2, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Where would you be if he had not been killed ?



No one will ever know.


----------



## Lowjack (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh I know, There is only one way.
Ephesians 2
11 Therefore, remember that formerly you who are Gentiles by birth and called “uncircumcised” by those who call themselves “the circumcision” (which is done in the body by human hands)— 12 remember that at that time you were separate from Christ, excluded from citizenship in Israel and foreigners to the covenants of the promise, without hope and without God in the world. 13 But now in Christ Jesus you who once were far away have been brought near by the blood of Christ


----------



## huntmore (Mar 2, 2011)

I have heard alot of Baptists (more than Catholic)say the Jews killed Christ. The Pope knows that we are all to blame for Christs death. If you read your own info you would know why he did it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Mar 2, 2011)

Um... Thank you


----------



## gtparts (Mar 5, 2011)

Gosh, I thought that Christ lay His life down. You guys must have a different Bible altogether. Well, it appears to me someone has the wrong perspective. But, even if it wasn't a real personal sacrifice for Jesus, as it seems you think His life was "taken" from Him, I believe it would have to be blamed on the Romans.

Lord, please "unconfuse" the confused..... especially if it's me. Amen.


----------



## gtparts (Mar 5, 2011)

Lowjack said:


> Geez thanks Mr. Pope.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/41866654/ns/world_news-europe
> 
> Doesn't this mean that Christ's death is invalid, since the Jews Carried the Oracles of God and the Sacrifice for atonement ?should anybody else sacrificed the messiah then death is not valid.



Hey, LJ, you got your high priest and you got THE High Priest. The Pope can't exonerate the Jews and I am fairly certain they have not asked. Just go with the One who can lay it down and take it up again. The Pope should be touched by your gratitude.


----------



## thedeacon (Mar 6, 2011)

In my opinion the pope doesn't have the power to exonerate anyone, especially an act that has already taken place. 

Come on now, lets not put man in Gods place, that could get dangerous.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 30, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> In my opinion the pope doesn't have the power to exonerate anyone, especially an act that has already taken place.
> 
> Come on now, lets not put man in Gods place, that could get dangerous.



Yep

John 10:17 For this reason the Father loves me, because I lay down my life that I may take it up again. 18 No one takes it from me, but I lay it down of my own accord. I have authority to lay it down, and I have authority to take it up again. This charge I have received from my Father.”
(ESV)

John 19:9 He entered his headquarters again and said to Jesus, “Where are you from?” But Jesus gave him no answer. 10 So Pilate said to him, “You will not speak to me? Do you not know that I have authority to release you and authority to crucify you?” 11 Jesus answered him, “You would have no authority over me at all unless it had been given you from above. Therefore he who delivered me over to you has the greater sin.” (ESV)


----------

